# Tv Mitsui mtv2108pf no enciende



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 8, 2013)

hola amigos lo que pasa es que mi televisor marca mitsui modelo mntv2108pf no enciende ya desmonte y medi todos los componentes de la fuente de alimentacion y todos me marcan que estan en buen estado esta tele trae los transistores a1015, c2655 y c4460 ya cambie estos transistores y sigue sin funcionar ya desconecte el transistor de salida horizontal y el fly-back y probe con un foco si llegaba voltaje al colector y emisor del TSH y no hay voltaje en estos no se que mas revisar donde mas puedo revisar o que es lo mas probable que este fallando. Les pongo el diagrama por si les sirve de algo


----------



## juan47 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tienes tension en el electrolitico (C518) de entrada comprendido en un valor sobre los 400V?
Si mides tension en ese electrolitico y no tienes tension en el transistor de horizontal, significa que la fuente de alimentacion no oscila o esta en proteccion atraves del optocuple N501

Un saludo


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 10, 2013)

gracias por responder y si, si tengo voltaje en el capacitor entonces eso quiere decir que tengo que cambiar el optoacoplador??


----------



## juan47 (Feb 11, 2013)

No, no tienes que cambiar el optocuple N501 si debes de revisarlo
El led de encendido ilumina? el piloto de stamd-by
Puesto que tienes tension, la fuente de alimentacion no oscila, por que debe de estar el aparato en proteccion 
Despues de descargar el condensador de fuente (por Proteccion) deberias mirar, para descartar, si hay un cruce en el secundario
Repasa los diodos rectificadores del secundario asi como la resistencia fusible (R569)

Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 11, 2013)

Amigo rammsteinwelt, cuando hay problemas con la fuente como en tu caso, 1ro. debes conectar una lampara de 75 o 100W, en serie, con la misma(entrada de alimentacion). En caso de funcionamiento normal de la fuente en stand-by, la lampara debe iluminarse un breve tiempo y luego debe apagarse, esto indica la carga del condensador principal. Debes desconectar el PTC, para evitar, falsos sintomas.
Luego procedes a medir, todas las tensiones en el secundario, segun el modelo de TV, puede que en stand-by, las tensiones sean inferiores, que en estado de normal funcionamiento, debes corroborar esto segun el circuito del TV. 
Si las tensiones no estan presentes, pues debes asegurarte que no existen cortocircuitos en el secundario.
Luego si el resultado es negativo, concentrate en el primario de la fuente.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 11, 2013)

amgio Gudino voy a hacer esa prueba que me comentas 
amigo Juan te comento que no prende el led de stand-by
gracias voy a hacer esas pruebas


----------



## juan47 (Feb 12, 2013)

Si no enciende el led de stand-by es debido a que no oscila la fuente 
Haz las pruebas que comenta Gudino Roberto duberlin  

Un saludo


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 12, 2013)

tengo una duda donde voy a conectar la lampara en serie con la entrada pero supongo que una punta del la lampara va a linea y la otra donde va o como la conecto?? y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## juan47 (Feb 13, 2013)

Se refiere a ponerlo, por ejemplo, como en el archivo adjunto que va señalado en rojo
Tambien como te dice,  Gudino Roberto duberlin,  debes quitar la PTC, puesto que si la dejas soldada esto te hace una tenue luz que da a confusion, pues piensa uno que la fuente funciona ya que hay una corriente atraves del filamento y se llega a pensar que hay un consumo(fuente oscilando)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/diagramaj.png/


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 13, 2013)

ok gracias haciendo la prueba


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Feb 13, 2013)

hice la prueba y no encendio el foco lo hice despues de que quite el ptc, otra pregunta todas las pruebas las debo de hacer sin el TSH y teniendo desconectado el b+ o los tengo que tener conectado todo hasta con el cinescopio??


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (May 15, 2013)

Muy util de mi parte, pues con el diagrama, ya pudo seguir la falla, así como los comentarios de los colegas. Lo checo y les informo. Gracias.


----------

